# Powder Blue Tinctorius Eggs....Finally!



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I finally got some dart eggs. 
They seem to be good. They hadn't courted in so long so of course they laid after I hadn't checked in awhile. lol (At least three look good. I think one is bad. Looks a little funky.)
I was really starting to think my Powder Blues and Azureus hate me. (Well, the jury is still out on the azureus)

Eggs








The Parents


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats Paul! Any chance we can get some close ups of the pair?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Josh! No I don't have any good closeups. I'll try and take some tomorrow. 
I think they are exceptional looking Powder Blues. They are WC.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

AWESOME! Grats on your potential F1's!!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Arrynia. 
I hope they make it....then I wouldn't mind some more eggs.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok....so after that clutch I got two more clutches in the days to following the good clutch that were bad. (a clutch of 3 and a clutch of 2)

Over several days the three good eggs lost their jelly and and today I found one of the embryos not moving and white in color.
The other two still move but I assume without the jelly they will not survive.

These are my first PDF eggs to care for. I'm unsure if I did something wrong. They also hadn't laid in over year. They are WC and approximately 11 years old. (Captivity)


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Heres a pic of the pair Josh.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

gothaicus said:


> Heres a pic of the pair Josh.


They are nice, and I like the large size difference. How large are they compared to your Azureus?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Very large....the male powder blue is larger than the female azureus.
The female powder blue is larger than my male Phyllomedusa vaillanti. lol


----------

